# "Fdisk" - Incorrect DOS Version



## mlee (May 9, 2000)

I am hoping someone can make heads or tails out of this mess!

I am taking MCSE classes, and am trying to set up a network at home to practice on. I have a few spare computers. One of which is an older laptop with a 2.1 GB hard drive. I had originally formatted this drive and installed NT Workstation. Passed that test, now working on Server. So I installed Server, and had it configured as a dual boot. I decided to blow the whole thing away, and just run Server. I have been messing with this for so long now I don't remember the first steps I took, but the bottom line is now this:

I am not able to FDISK the drive, as I keep getting first a screen asking if I want to enable large drive support, and whether I say "yes" or "no" I then get "Incorrect DOS Version" and cant go any farther. Now, I don't want large drive support, cause that's FAT32, right? I want to keep a small portion FAT and then once the OS is loaded I wanted to begin to play with NTFS partitions to get used to using Disk Administrator. A friend came over and was messing around, and was able to format with the system files. (BTW, the large drive support message is coming up cause I am using a Win98 boot disk, right?) So I can now go into the NT server install, which is running right now. What I am confused about is why I was unable to FDISK again and re-create partitions before the install? And if I wanted to go through the whole mess again just to practice different installs, is there something that I probably did that screwed the whole thing up?

Thanks,

Mlee


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

FDISK from Win98 will not qork quite right if the COMMAND.COM file on the boot floppy is from a different version of Windows or DOS. That's what it sounds like the problem is.

I would suggest creating the 3 NT setup disks from your NT CD. Boot from them and you will be able to create/delete partitions without trouble.

Yes, large disk support is FAT32 and you are correct in not wanting this for NT.

No, I don't think you will have any trouble in the future if you keep going this way. But, you never know. Safest thing to do would be create the NT system floppies and use them. Or just boot from the NT CD if you system supports bootable CDs.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
5/20 new, unlimited, pay to surf site added
5/21 added interactive story site - it's fun!
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

